# Biggest 2007



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Same as in MD. But they aint get to say aint or get big drum! 

Ok guys heres the rules. 

1. Fish must be caught by YOU. no switching off of rods.

2. Fish must be caught in VA/NC.

3. Yak fish COUNT(no boat fish though)

4. Released fish need at least a measurement, culled fish can be measured or weighed.

5. Must have a photo for your fish. 

Top three will keep rotatin thoughout 07. POST YOUR PICS BOYS.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

drum must be measured FL only. no TL measurements


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll be posting some pictures after this weekend, heading south to va beach... had enough of MD waters... I'm coming home momma!!  

neil, thanks for the pm. I'll give you a quick call to chat.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

NJ. ocracoke. 50inch FL 










Me. ocracoke. 50.*5* inch FL


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

48" red drum....ESVA....bayside  

Sorry no photo.
I'll plan to take photos this fall....


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*24.5" Flounder from Lynnhaven Pier*

as well as the two 20+" in the gallery


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

nice!!

eugene


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

uh.. Neil, those fish are from NC not VA.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

<blink> <blink> <looks at his 21 inch blue and starts crying>


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> uh.. Neil, those fish are from NC not VA.




see number 2 on first post...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well since no one else is gonna post a pic.

19.5".Didn't weigh em I ate em.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

57#s. 5/28/07 Cape Point on casted bait. Already had rigamortis in this pic.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*49.5x34.5*

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/attachment.php?postid=70011

This Spring South of the Point, this was my biggest of the Spring.. JAM


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*66 inch yellow fin from my 38 foot YAK.....last saturday.....*


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Wish I had taken a picture;

5lb 1oz Spanish caught off ramp 44 6/20/07

My best Spanish to date, he was delicious 

Walt


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

this blacktip
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z153/nugggster2003/BrentsToothy2-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

or this drum
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z153/nugggster2003/100_0149.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

wait do sharks count?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> wait do sharks count?


You lost your points because you didn't get the hook back and plus you ran like a girl when that shark shook one time.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn, Neil. 

Them are some nice drum in those first pics ya posted.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

EugeneChoe said:


> wait do sharks count?


Only, if like Sea2aeS, you look scarier than the shark does...


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

CrawFish said:


> You lost your points because you didn't get the hook back and plus you ran like a girl when that shark shook one time.


LOL!  
I think I may have found a quote for my signature!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> You lost your points because you didn't get the hook back and plus you ran like a girl when that shark shook one time.


But Teo, those sand tigers look so mean.  

Don't worry, Eugene. It's OK if yer scart.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

EugeneChoe said:


> wait do sharks count?


why wouldnt they, they are fish too.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

& they exceed 1000lbs Pull mighty good too


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z153/nugggster2003/BrentsToothy2-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>





EugeneChoe said:


> wait do sharks count?





Dr. Bubba said:


> Only, if like Sea2aeS, you look scarier than the shark does...



Now that's funny!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

man you guys are haters


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

By the look on your face that was one he!! of a fight !! Almost surprised you didn't cut its heart out and eat it right there !   (J/K)

I can't remember if sharks count but it must be caught in MD!


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> man you guys are haters


Just kiddin' around. Bet I'm scarier than you are.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> But Teo, those sand tigers look so mean.
> 
> Don't worry, Eugene. It's OK if yer scart.


They do look mean. But you should have seen the video that my brother captured what EC did when that shark moved. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Man Garbos have some of the most imrpessive dental work one can see. Theres something about a garbos glare that just isnt right... Snagglepuss, garbo, whatever ya wanna call em. 


I was excited bout that blacktip. I had never caught a shark over 10lbs or so before that. Never even caught a blacktip before till then. That was only the begning of the night the rest of the toothys went over 200


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

haha, hey ok so i was scured, it was scary. haha. i was afraid teo was gonna lose his hand. while teo was trying to get the hook out that shark shook his head and i swear teos hand was in his mouth for a second. 
look, i aint trying to get bit ok, im too purty to get bit!! 

eugene


----------



## Kimm (Nov 3, 2006)

51 Inch Red Drum caught @ the Point back in June on yaked bait.Couldn't hold him up by myself.....so Brandon had to help me.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

nice fish :beer:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Kimm said:


> 51 Inch Red Drum caught @ the Point back in June on yaked bait.Couldn't hold him up by myself.....so Brandon had to help me.


That's a monster.


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*hmm*

no drum but did get this nice flounder out of rudee when my dad was here.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

cygnus-x1 said:


> By the look on your face that was one he!! of a fight !! Almost surprised you didn't cut its heart out and eat it right there !   (J/K)


LOL! 

S2S, You've gotten some nice fish lately! Gotta give ya a little chit. Just be glad you're not Al or Jeff.... 

Nice fish too, Kimm!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Do Pups have their own category?*

I'm sure Kimm's fish could sh*t out 10 of these, no problem


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

Lipyourown said:


> 57#s. 5/28/07 Cape Point on casted bait. Already had rigamortis in this pic.


was that picture taken in 5/28/1970??


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Kimm said:


> 51 Inch Red Drum caught @ the Point back in June on yaked bait.Couldn't hold him up by myself.....so Brandon had to help me.


Brandon dont look like no small dude, nice feesh!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Terp, you can go to RDT Pics for proof


----------

